# organised property viewing trips V independent trips



## strummer (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all, I'm planning to relocate to the costa blanca in the next 4-6 months. Once my UK property is sold I plan to purchase a property.

I would like people's opinions on the merits (or otherwise) of organised property viewing trips as opposed to doing it independently. 

An organised 3-4 day trip appeals, in terms of maximum use of my time, but
I presume organised trips will only show a selection of properties available (theirs)

Is there such a thing as an independent organised trip that will show properties from a number of Estate Agents, that match my requirements?

In my youth I spent 2 years living in Elche and Santa Pola, so do have an awareness of the areas etc

Any help advice from people that have experienced property hunting in The Costa Blanca would be gratefully received.

:tea:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The best advice I can give you is don't do either... If you want to live here, rent first for at least a year and better for two years. It is such an important move and renting allows you to discover where you really want to live. Buy first and then discover you made a mistake and you have a massive problem. Selling in Spain is very very difficult. If you rent you can move around a bit and find out what it is like to live here rather than holiday here. Best of luck!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Good advice from Thrax. But if you are intent on buying, keep well clear of organised trips. They use all sorts of sneaky psychological methods to persuade you what's in your best interests! 

Better to look for suitable properties online and then contact the agent(s) directly to arrange viewings during your trip. Most properties are on all the local agents' books, they don't seem to go for exclusive contracts.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Do it yourself.

Identify the area and the type of house you think you would like and then spend weeks trawling the internet. You will find that most places for sale are advertised with more than one agent, so compare details of the same house between websites. Then more research ! Google Earth will be your friend here allowing you to find the house (with patience) and possibly discount it if the situation does not suit.

Only when youy have done this and arrived at a shortlist should you even contemplate a visit. Then arrange your flights, car hire and accommodation yourself. Contact the agents well in advance and arrange viewings to your timetable. Try to see as many as you can in the time that you are there and if any appeal, revisit them at different times of day.

You can do all of this yourself, most from the comfort of your own home and it leaves YOU in control of your time and what you see. 

Remember - time spent on reconnaissance is seldom wasted.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Many years ago I went on an organised buying trip in Gran Canaria; the real reason for going was the free taxi ride to an area I wanted to visit and I had a badly strained tendon so I could barely walk. We arrived and were given a hard sell to buy off plan a fabulous apartment at an incredible price. We were shown around a show apartment and it was indeed amazing. All for just €40,000. Couldn't believe it until we discovered it was for one week in a time share. We were not going to buy anyway but when we told the sales rep we were not interested he lost the plot completely - all an act it turned out. During his 2 hour sales pitch champagne bottles kept being opened with a loud pop and thunderous applause to which our rep shouted another one sold!!! When we declined he signalled to his boss who suddenly appeared and he too gave us a hard time, accusing us of wasting their time and that we were to be thrown out immediately if we didn't sign. They also told us that they would get a mortgage on our house in England to pay for the property (one week time share). I managed to keep a straight face and explained that in fact I was an under cover reporter for the DM no less. Now that got results and we were immediately driven back to our holiday villa in a stretch limo with a bottle of Moet and a €100 voucher (which turned out to be fake). Several years later I went back to the resort to see what had developed - nada, nothing. It was never built. And all the people popping champagne and buying? All fake too; we were the only prospective buyers there. And the mortgage offer? It was from a German bank who would have declined the offer but we would have been tied into buying the week for €40,000. So those who advise avoiding organised buying trips are totally correct!!!


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

idealista.com - homes for rent and sale. Free adverts

Property for sale in Spain - Spanish Property for Sale

fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas

Do the work before you go, makes it more fun too.

Hire a car, bring a gps and then you are more in control.


----------

